# "Ehrenamtliche Notare" als Konkurrenz zu VeriSign



## Newsfeed (26 August 2008)

Notar-Server sollen die Echtheit von Zertifikaten bestätigen - auch wenn diese keine teure Unterschrift einer Zertifizierungsstelle tragen, sondern nur selbstsigniert sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

